
Almost 40% of HN users block Google Analytics, how we learned to adapt to it - themaveness
https://thirtybees.com/blog/ablockers-hurt-seo-strategy/
======
ocdtrekkie
I find it very uncomfortable that the author's solution is not just to
recommend, but to implement for his platform's users, a fallback that
circumvents the block and still feeds data to Google Analytics. Using Piwik
grants the site owner the data they need, while respecting the visitor's
choice to block Google.

